

Domain knowledge for software ... and guns. - markshead
http://blog.markwshead.com/1148/design-problem/

======
markdennehy
That's not an example of bad design though. It's the most elegant design
possible on a tool designed for one task. In ordinary use, the design is
perfectly safe because nobody has any motive to do what you'd have to do for
it to be dangerous and everyone is trained to avoid that danger.

I mean, you might as well say a chainsaw was a bad design because it has
moving parts that you could hurt yourself with. One does not follow on from
the other.

